# Deity Pedals



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone from Deity post here? Just picked up a pair of the new Deity pedals. Straight out the box, they look real nice. On closer inspection you'll notice a few little quirks that might irk some. 1. There are no markings that tell which pedal goes on where. 2. It's an allen key only pedal. You install with an allen key and you remove it with an allen key. I'd love to see someone trying to get enough leverage with an allen key to remove a stuck pedal. I have trouble enough with a regular pedal wrench and I can get lots of leverage with those. I am completely regretting this purchase as I sit down here, typing this out.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

juanbeegas said:


> Does anyone from Deity post here? Just picked up a pair of the new Deity pedals. Straight out the box, they look real nice. On closer inspection you'll notice a few little quirks that might irk some. 1. There are no markings that tell which pedal goes on where. 2. It's an allen key only pedal. You install with an allen key and you remove it with an allen key. I'd love to see someone trying to get enough leverage with an allen key to remove a stuck pedal. I have trouble enough with a regular pedal wrench and I can get lots of leverage with those. I am completely regretting this purchase as I sit down here, typing this out.


Glad you posted. I was between the deity pedals or the straitlines. I am glad I went with the straitlines. I was still thinking of gettting the deity if these straitlines were no good for me. But now with what you mentioned is enough for me not to get them. I will be looking for something elses. :thumbsup:


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Good info here. I was contemplating a pair of the Dietys. I did not notice that they were allen key only. I could only imagine how fast the key hole will strip out with a stuck pedal.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

You do realize that Deity isn't the only company running allen key only design right? I used Crank Bros for years and never had any problems with the allen. The Premium Slims I have also use this design. As for the marking, is there a groove in one of the spindles? Some manufacturers only do that. Deity is also VERY good with customer service..


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

buy an allen key socket, dummy


----------



## RickyD (Jan 28, 2004)

Just but a hex head for your socket drive. 5 bucks. Problem solved. Just make sure and clean out the recess of dirt, so the hex fully inserts. The main reason for going to a hex only is to save weight. They don't have to unnecessarily enlarge the shaft for a wrench. Most the higher end XC pedals, like the Shimano 959 use this, to save weight, without affecting strength.

No markings are inconvenient. But hardly a big deal. Just look at the threads. The one that slopes downward from right to left is your RH thread pedal.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

kenbentit said:


> You do realize that Deity isn't the only company running allen key only design right?


Yes, I do realise that Deity is not the only company that do an allen key only design. I also don't use those other pedals. I don't have the luxury of walking into a shop and getting my hands on Deity and a few other brands, before I buy. A lot of my purchases have to be done blind, over the internet. If I had known what I know now, I wouldn't have spent my hard earned money on these. Don't get me wrong, I love whatever Deity products I have had on my bike(bars, stem and cranks). I even have a couple of their t-shirts and those fit my slim(look up skinny) figure. It's just this particular product that I'm regretting. Meh... That's what I get for impulse buying.



prophet413 said:


> buy an allen key socket, dummy





RickyD said:


> Just buy a hex head for your socket drive. 5 bucks. Problem solved


Funny, I did not realise it had become the norm to have to buy more products after you've paid for a certain product, just to make that product work for you.



RickyD said:


> No markings are inconvenient. But hardly a big deal. Just look at the threads. The one that slopes downward from right to left is your RH thread pedal.


Thanks for that. Yup, I did figure it out, but like I said in my first post, it's a little quirk that might irk some.

*For those who might get a little annoyed with what I've found out after getting these pedals, now you know. If what I've found out doesn't bother you, then go ahead, they're pretty gnarly pedals that grip like a motherf*cker.*

*Edited - Some people don't seem to read before posting, so I've highlighted this for them.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i think that's one of the good selling points that it goes on with hex keys. I've been on them for a few weeks now and they're by far the best flats i've ever used. I have a sz 12 foot and wear only flat bottom shoes, and they just mate up amazing. i can't wait till the spring to get the new 5.10's to use with them. for anyone that's thinking of getting the deitys...you'll be extremely happy


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

did u read up on the pedals before u bought them??...i have to buy "blind" just like u but read up a whole lot before i purchase (unless i find someone in a lift line to chat to or test out a product)....if u read deity's write up on the pedals u would have read that to install u need an 8mm allen key...and looking at the pics u could have seen that it's not possible to install them with a wrench....as for the lack of left or right markings....that does suck...glad it worked out for u...did u find a marking or did u look at the threads??

http://www.deitycomponents.com/decoy_pedals.htm


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

If you put white grease on the threads before you install, it makes them way easier to take off years from now. A really long allen key will help too.


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

with the 8mm allen you can still get plenty of torque when using the ground as aid to push...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> Does anyone from Deity post here? Just picked up a pair of the new Deity pedals. Straight out the box, they look real nice. On closer inspection you'll notice a few little quirks that might irk some. 1. There are no markings that tell which pedal goes on where. 2. It's an allen key only pedal. You install with an allen key and you remove it with an allen key. I'd love to see someone trying to get enough leverage with an allen key to remove a stuck pedal. I have trouble enough with a regular pedal wrench and I can get lots of leverage with those. I am completely regretting this purchase as I sit down here, typing this out.


I'm not seeing any problem here aside from the fact that you're b!tching about nothing. You do realize that there are plenty of companies (both in mountain and road) that are installed with allen keys and not pedal wrenches right? As far as removing a stuck pedal with an allen key, its pretty easy unless you have the strength of a 4 year old girl. Leverage? Well all you need to do is take an old handlebar, or closed end wrench and add it onto the end of the allen and there ya go. And as far as no markings on the pedal for the Left and Right... just use your eyes and see which should be threaded where. Trust me, if you start threading the wrong pedal on your crank arm you will know about it.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

juanbeegas said:


> Funny, I did not realise it had become the norm to have to buy more products after you've paid for a certain product, just to make that product work for you.


You mean...like...the cone wrench you had to buy for your other pedals?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

i got the kona ones (basicly the same)

never had trouble with them at all even getting them off old cranks no harder than normal pedals


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

If you can hardly get your pedals off with a pedal wrench, you are over-torquing your pedals. You don't need to put your pedals on that tight, just snug them up. Also, you need to grease the threads before installing the pedals.

Last I checked, pedals that use a pedal wrench, don't come with a wrench when you purchase the pedals :thumbsup: Deity's website specifically states that an 8mm allen wrench is used for installation...

A benefit of using a allen wrench, is that you could tighten or loosen the pedals with a mtb multi-tool out on the trail. Most people don't ride around with pedal wrenches, but they do have a multi-tool.

As far as left and right, some manufacturers like crank bros, indicate left and right by a marking on the pedal shaft (crank bros uses a ring around only one of the pedals). It looks like Deity also uses this method, the left pedal has a groove machind into the left axel. Or you could have looked at the logo on the pedal surface, you wouldn't want that backwards...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

There should have been instructions with the pedals which pedal goes on which crank. 
I believe the pedal with the little engraved line on the axle goes on the left, and the pedal with no engraved line goes on the right. 

Call up Deity, great company and will help solve any question. 

I have NEVER stripped an allen key. I dont use pedal wrenches.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i just installed a set on my bike (thanks eric!) and i think they look great. pretty lite, nice solid design, craftsmanship looks good. it didn't for one second occur to me that anybody would find the allen key a problem. i just threaded them on, hand tightened with the allen and then grabbed a big fat adjustable wrench, put the allen through the handle hole for a touch extra leverage and gave them a last bit of extra tightness. no problemo, and will do the same thing when i need to get them off.

the wrench flats are a total redundancy. without them, they can machine down the axle farther for weight savings, and honestly, i more often have allens on me than i do a pedal wrench....


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Did some of you guys even read my second post before replying to this thread? 
To those replying about the pedal wrench. No, I did not buy a specific pedal wrench. I already had a standard 15mm wrench in my tool box. 
Socal_Stinky, I can't help it. I do install them with not much force, but as time goes by, the pedals just kinda tighten on their own from normal day to day cycling.
Hid Dudeness, Thanks for the handlebar idea.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

As far as your "issues" go, from my perspective they're moot.

Issue #1) Can't tell which pedals goes on what crank arm??? Seriously?? Me thinks you need to take your bike to the LBS for any/all work being done in the future. This includes but is not limited too pumping up your tires, adjusting saddle height and anything else remotely related to bikes in general.

Issue #2) Installing pedals with Allen only??? Again, seriously?? Please see rebuttal to Issue #1.


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

RED5 said:


> As far as your "issues" go, from my perspective they're moot.
> 
> Issue #1) Can't tell which pedals goes on what crank arm??? Seriously?? Me thinks you need to take your bike to the LBS for any/all work being done in the future. This includes but is not limited too pumping up your tires, adjusting saddle height and anything else remotely related to bikes in general.
> 
> Issue #2) Installing pedals with Allen only??? Again, seriously?? Please see rebuttal to Issue #1.


YUP, righty tighty, lefty loosey....if this doesn't work, try the other pedal. As far as an allen wrench goes, far superior to a pedal wrench. Pedals revolve around an axle, with bearings no less, therefore they should not tighten or loosen under use. That being said, an allen wrench should give you more than enough torque to tighten the pedal for life. Remember, torque = force x radius, so if you feel like your pedals aren't getting tight enough with your current allen wrench, get a longer one, or slide a piece of 1/2" emt, steel tubing, or anything else of the like up the length of your allen wrench, increase the radius and voila, more torque than you need.


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

i am the king of over tightening and stripping/braking things

i've used the kona wahwah and premium(now pivit) version of these pedals and I have to say i've had no issue with getting the pedals on or off.

please go ride you bike, have a good time, don't worry about, enjoy these thin as all hell pedals that ain't so bad.

*BUT* and this is a big one. Make sure to take it easy if you have to tighten the bearing side down. I found that the bolt on that side is very soft and I stripped the head out of one of the premium pedals I used this past season.

otherwise enjoy.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

juanbeegas said:


> *For those who might get a little annoyed with what I've found out after getting these pedals, now you know. If what I've found out doesn't bother you, then go ahead, they're pretty gnarly pedals that grip like a motherf*cker.*





RED5 said:


> As far as your "issues" go, from my perspective they're moot.
> 
> Issue #1) Can't tell which pedals goes on what crank arm??? Seriously?? Me thinks you need to take your bike to the LBS for any/all work being done in the future. This includes but is not limited too pumping up your tires, adjusting saddle height and anything else remotely related to bikes in general.
> 
> Issue #2) Installing pedals with Allen only??? Again, seriously?? Please see rebuttal to Issue #1.


Yes, "seriously".

Please read my highlighted quote in my second post. I've even included it in this reply. What I've written is for people who might be turned off the pedal after reading my findings. I'm glad these things don't bother the rest of you guys, but it does bother me. Other than those gripes I have, *these pedals grip better then my Spec Lo Pro IIs and Wellgo MG1s!*

atomicAdam - I'm really looking forward to your upcoming helmet reviews, so I don't go through this crap again when I get my new helmet.

It's nice to know I can come onto a forum and put my views out there in hopes that it helps someone and have a bunch of people who don't seem to be able to read, come on and tear me a new one. 
To those that have added some helpful things, like the handlebar idea, thanks for the help.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

juanbeegas - the deity site clearly states that the decoy pedals are installed via an 8mm allen key, so there should not have been any surprise when u received the pedals....u should have done more research towards your "blind" purchase...i am sure your future purchases will be well researched prior to pulling the trigger....as for the no left and right thread markings, well that also seems to be sorted as there is a groove on one of the pedals indicating a side...i do agree that this isn't as clear as most left or right markings with an L or R respectively, but it is nonetheless an indicator....i hope u enjoy the pedals and give us a review....they are intriguing pedals and i am considering their decoy lt model when it comes out


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

juanbeegas, dude, calm down. we can all understand being a little upset at something we got when we got it cause it wasn't exactly what we thought it was.

a couple things from this thread though. There are lots of ppl running these pedals, or some veriation and they've not had trouble.

but if you do, remember, cheater bar, and be gental tightening up the bearing side.

otherwise, you think you could send me a snap shoot of the pedal plateform from directly above, i'd be interested in know how the pins are placed compared to other veriations.

thanks dude, enjoy them, you may find that these things you thought bother you turn out to be none issues.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Can anyone post some screenshots of these pedals on their bike? Curious to see what they look like installed.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

These pedals rock. I've been riding them for a long while now, with no issues. They are perfect for DJ.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah...OP, apply grease to your pedal threads before putting the pedals on and don't gorilla grip them when you tighten up: you'll never have a stuck pedal again. And I'm pretty sure most cyclists have allen keys in abundance, I've had a couple pair of Crank Bros pedals that have never been an issue...as for which pedal goes on which, look at the threads.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

To the guy who mentioned the handlebar trick - You're a f*ckin saint! For sh*ts and giggles, I had a buddy, who's bigger than me, install the pedals on real tight, so I could try out your suggestion. Sure enough, I couldn't get it to budge one bit with my 8mm allen key. I grabbed an old handlebar, cable tied the opposite crank arm to the chainstay and went at it. Sure enough, the pedal came out with no fuss. Thanks again. For the rest of the negative stuff... Meh...


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

juanbeegas said:


> Does anyone from Deity post here? Just picked up a pair of the new Deity pedals. Straight out the box, they look real nice. On closer inspection you'll notice a few little quirks that might irk some. 1. There are no markings that tell which pedal goes on where. 2. It's an allen key only pedal. You install with an allen key and you remove it with an allen key. I'd love to see someone trying to get enough leverage with an allen key to remove a stuck pedal. I have trouble enough with a regular pedal wrench and I can get lots of leverage with those. I am completely regretting this purchase as I sit down here, typing this out.


one pedal has a groove cut into the spindle and one doesnt, on the box it tells you which one is which. You can also just look at the writing on the pedal and use some common sense. If you lube your pedals before you put them in they shouldnt stick and its a big allen key on those pedals so it wont strip easily and give you plenty of leverage t put a set of pedals on


----------

